# MLCS Power Router Lift



## MickMeck (Dec 24, 2010)

Just recieved my MLCS power lift for my router table. Instructions are useless. Materials look like it was made from spare parts around the shop. I should have waited for the prototypes to be sold and bugs worked out. It worked fine for 10 minutes on a test piece. The display stopped working. The motor still goes up and down but unable to see depth.

The 'stop' is not very accurate. The setting of it is tricky and if you set it at one speed and use it at another it won't stop where you set it. There is too much play in how the switch works.

I guess I will have an opportunity to expierence their technical support.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Is this the production model from Eagle Lake. Have there been any changes as the Eagle model looked great in its demo video. But does'nt everything!


----------



## MickMeck (Dec 24, 2010)

I sent an email to MLCS technical support and they answered on Monday and the replacement pannel arrived today. I replaced the defective unit with the new unit. All works perfectly. 

I ran some test pieces and look forward to starting a project this weekend. So far, things look great.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mick

Sounds good, did you see the new video my MLCS

YouTube - MLCS Woodworking Making a Candy Dish

========



MickMeck said:


> I sent an email to MLCS technical support and they answered on Monday and the replacement pannel arrived today. I replaced the defective unit with the new unit. All works perfectly.
> 
> I ran some test pieces and look forward to starting a project this weekend. So far, things look great.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Mick and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

MickMeck said:


> I sent an email to MLCS technical support and they answered on Monday and the replacement pannel arrived today. I replaced the defective unit with the new unit. All works perfectly.
> 
> I ran some test pieces and look forward to starting a project this weekend. So far, things look great.


Hi MickMeck,

I'm glad MLCS resolved the issue to your satisfaction. The product is still "green", and a few bumps in the road are to be expected. MLCS is committed to correcting any problems that people have with the PowerLift. I have one in my shop and I use it almost daily. Over the course of about 2 years, the tech guys at MLCS and I tested many of the pre-production factory prototypes of the PowerLift, and we worked out all the kinks we found. 

In addition to calling MLCS, feel free to contact me if you have any problems or questions.

John


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*I mis-labeled my original powerlift entry*



Mike Wingate said:


> Is this the production model from Eagle Lake. Have there been any changes as the Eagle model looked great in its demo video. But does'nt everything!


I have a new (2011-September) powerlift that looks and works as demo's.

I have a problem.
I labeled my entry as a "digital powerlift" and completely missed this category.

My question is, how do I move my thread labeled "digital powerlift" to this category?

Thanks for any help you can give me.
Mark



Aryan said:


> Hi...,
> Sorry i do not understand your question.
> what you want to ask on this forum..?
> i am waiting your reply???


I should have labelled my reply as "MLCS Power Router Lift", which seems to be the label used in the forum.
I now have the MLCS power router lift installed a Rockler router table top. I used the MLCS template to rout the larger MLCS router plate to fit the Rockler router table top.
So, I'm ready to go as soon as I build the base for the table top.
I hope that answers your question? 
I checked out my powerlift unit, and it performs exactly as advertized. The MLCS staff have been very gracious in making certain that my particular lift was in good working order and had no cosmetic blems. 
Mark


----------

